# Selling your work on Craigslist?



## LShaw (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone had success selling your work on Craigslist? I have a few projects that I have thought about making a few more and giving it a try. One project that I have had such great feedback on is a floor lamp I made my sister-in-law for Christmas. I think it would be great to pay for any new machinery or material with money earned from the hobby.

Thanks for any input on your experience with this!
Lanny


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a ligitamate person locally who purchased an item from me on Craigslist.

I have also had several people from out of town try to scam me by sending cashiers checks for a lot more than the item was listed for.

You must read Craig's guidelines for selling. They encourage everyone to deal locally.


----------



## MyMonkey (Feb 6, 2009)

I love Craigslist. I have sold several items locally using that site. I also purchased two vehicles so far using Craigslist. As referenced above, if you cull out the odd offers and out of state dealings it's a great tool to have.


----------



## LShaw (Feb 14, 2009)

Actually, what attracts me most about Craigslist is that it is set up so that it is easy to deal locally. I am not really interested in attempting to ship a large item to a potential buyer. My fear is that the typical Craigslist buyer is not looking for a brand new piece of custom furniture, but rather just a smoking deal on a used item. It sounds like it might be feasible though. MyMonkey, the items you have sold are projects you have built or were you just speaking generally? Just wondering if there is a market for selling wood works on Craigslist.

Thanks!
Lanny


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

You summed it up right there. Cragslist is where people go to find great deals, not new custom pieces of woodworking. I shop and sell on it, but only used tools and household items. The only person I know who has done any successful woodworking business on it is a cabinetmaker. The cabinetmaker says everything through it has used the cheapest components possible, shoppers are looking for steals. He is using it to fill his time since new home construction in the dumps, some pay is better than no pay.


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*Marketing*

Lanny,I use ebay and have thought about using craigs list to sell my products, both are the same old garage sale mentality.However if your is a one of a kind item you`ll get your asking price. as of late ebay seller fees are getting to be too much. I also set up a website where I can offer better price do to the lack of any seller fees.

There is another such site called Etsy it focous is on hand made and craft items.There are many really nice things and are much more appreaciated by the buyers. you might want to check it out.

John

www.machinistchest.com


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

good thing about craigslist is its free to post ads. even if you never make a sale through it you havent wasted anything but the time it took to type up the ad.


----------



## A Regular Guy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm thinking ebay or Amazon would be your best bet, you'll probaly have more luck with Amazon as its not as saturated.


----------



## machinistchest (Mar 3, 2008)

*Marketing options*

There is a dutch auction type start up www.pricefalls.com I use to use the dutch or multipule item auction on ebay very succesfully until ebay change their format. Here again if you have a one of a kind item that is in demand the bidders always bid up the price. however with pricefalls you set your high price then the price comes down.
So I registered with all these new start ups anyway just to secure my username in the event these auctions take off .

machinistchest


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Lanny,

I made an inquiry to the CL staff about the same thing. The response that I got was an enthusiastic YES. They warned me about the shipping / phony check scams and advised to deal locally. The other thing that they mentioned was that I would need to re-post about every week if I expected customers to see my advertisement.

It is something that I have been considering but I haven't got the correct product for CL at this moment. As most of the Honey do list is completed, I will progress into selling through CL.


----------

